# The Electroliner Glides Again



## NorthShore (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for that! The 'Electroliner' has always been a favorite and I have several books and videos. Now I'll be able to see the real thing!


----------



## cirdan (Aug 31, 2021)

Wonderful.

I didn't even know that one survived.

I must try and go and see it.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 31, 2021)

cirdan said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> I didn't even know that one survived.
> 
> I must try and go and see it.




I think the other one has survived too in Pennsylvania:

Liberty Liner Independence Hall » Rockhill Trolley Museum


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 31, 2021)

I used to ride it, as a kid and young adult, at the museum. To me, especially with the long lasting love of the North Shore Line which pervades and persists in Chicago almost sixty years after the interurban's demise, it just seems that this train must ride on the rails for all eternity.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 31, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> I think the other one has survived too in Pennsylvania:
> 
> Liberty Liner Independence Hall » Rockhill Trolley Museum


Hey, I used to ride the Liberty Liners! They actually had them on the timetable, and I'd make it my business to be at the station at the right time to ride them. This was back around 1964-66. Then we moved into Center City, and I didn't get to ride the P&W very much anymore.

The Rockhill Trolley Museum also has a P&W Brill Bullet in operation. They had to stick a trolley pole on top because the museum doesn't have any third rail. They have quite a trolley collection up there. When the East Broad Top Railroad gets back in operation, I may have to make a trip up there.


----------



## neroden (Aug 31, 2021)

Some day I will have to rent a car and go out to IRM. It's a pity that it's only accessible by car, given its massive collection.


----------

